# Weatherby SA-08



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Just ordered one of these up. Curious if anyone on here has one and how they like it. Also looking for a good choke that would work with Hornady Heavy Magnum Coyote loads.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Love it! My "go to" gun! I know several other guys on this forum have one. As far as I can tell, everyone really likes them. 

I don't have any insights on after-market chokes. Sorry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Love my 20 gauge SA-08. Zero issues in 3 years. I use a Hevi Shot choke tube (same as Carlsons Cremator) in Extended Range.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the SA-08 20 gauge also, I got it a few years ago for my wife and daughters to shoot but it's slowly become my favorite gun to carry for grouse and pheasants. Lightweight and really pleasant to shoot, I've had zero problems also. I just run the factory tubes in mine.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

AF CYN said:


> Love it! My "go to" gun! I know several other guys on this forum have one. As far as I can tell, everyone really likes them.
> 
> I don't have any insights on after-market chokes. Sorry.


+1


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

and another :thumb:


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

This is good to hear. When I went to buy it at Cabelas, the guy at the counter said "I wouldn't buy that if I were you. I hear there are a lot of issues with them" But everything I have heard from people that own them, love them. I love how light it is, and how well it soaks up recoil.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I have the SA-08 20 gauge also, I got it a few years ago for my wife and daughters to shoot but it's slowly become my favorite gun to carry for grouse and pheasants. Lightweight and really pleasant to shoot, I've had zero problems also. I just run the factory tubes in mine.


You need to get that gun out in the marsh. I seldom shoot my 12 gauges anymore. The 20 is just more fun to shoot IMO. It's lighter to carry, swings faster and less recoil, and it knocks the heck out of ducks and geese.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> You need to get that gun out in the marsh. I seldom shoot my 12 gauges anymore. The 20 is just more fun to shoot IMO. It's lighter to carry, swings faster and less recoil, and it knocks the heck out of ducks and geese.


Right after I bought it I took it out for a shoot in the marsh, I missed my first 2 shots and then once I got used to it I shot 3 doubles in a row. I actually thought to myself "this is too easy, there's no recoil!" lol. It is a fine duck gun and it proved to me that a 20 is more than enough gun for ducks over decoys. I still carry my 12 in the marsh most of the time just because I feel more comfortable shooting geese with it, although for geese over decoys I'm sure the 20 has more than enough muscle.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 12 ga SA-08. Love it. It's been problem free.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

How long have you had yours Gordon?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

american_jackal said:


> This is good to hear. When I went to buy it at Cabelas, the guy at the counter said "I wouldn't buy that if I were you. I hear there are a lot of issues with them" But everything I have heard from people that own them, love them. I love how light it is, and how well it soaks up recoil.


 Got mine there also, but was told by the guy how good of a gun they are--3 years and 0 problems, was tired of getting my butt kicked by my 12 gauge


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> How long have you had yours Gordon?


Bought it new in 2012. Here it is on a road trip to the midwest. First birds it ever shot. It has accounted for a ton of roosters since:smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish the SA-08 was offered in a camo model....


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Foulmouth, I found this online:

https://www.sportsmans.com/shooting...waterfowler-max-5-semi-auto-shotgun/p/1477552


----------

